# Feet falling asleep while kayaking??



## roostertail

Today I took my Ocean Kayak Classic Scuppers that I recently aquired on a little 1.5 mile paddle. On my way back my left foot went to sleep and I couldnt wake it up Ha Ha! When I finally got back to the launch I tried to stand up and Almost fell down! It is a sit on top kayak so my feet were level with my butt. Is the kayak too small for me or what? Im 6' 2" 195 pounds. Does this happen to anyone else? If so how do you remedy it?


----------



## lds

roostertail said:


> Today I took my Ocean Kayak Classic Scuppers that I recently aquired on a little 1.5 mile paddle. On my way back my left foot went to sleep and I couldnt wake it up Ha Ha! When I finally got back to the launch I tried to stand up and Almost fell down! It is a sit on top kayak so my feet were level with my butt. Is the kayak too small for me or what? Im 6' 2" 195 pounds. Does this happen to anyone else? If so how do you remedy it?


It happens to me all of the time in my Ride135, I usually hang my leg over the side when it starts to fall asleep. I'm getting an elevated AirPro seat, I've heard from two people now that that it will cure this.

Of course, I wouldn't hang my leg over the side out in the ocean..not interested in becoming a meal for a toothy critter..


----------



## dena

Your butt is too boney. You need some more cushioning....lol

It happens to me also, the leg going numb.

Means it is time to beach the boat, and stand for a while. Or drag it in the water.
You have to change position somehow.
I have taken to placing one of those square, plastic covered foam stadium seats under the yak seat for a tad more comfort.


----------



## roostertail

Yeah dena I think your right! I need some more cushioning. Its kinda hard to hang your leg over in 50 degree water but yeah def in the summer!


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Try re-positioning every once in awhile as suggested. I sit more upright or slouch to change it up. 
One time, fishing off the beach after a long paddle, I went to go beach it and when it was time to stand up to get out of the impact zone, my legs didn't want to move and ate is as the next beachbreak pounded me.


----------



## Bobmac

I have a conventional yak and have the same issue. It definitely related to lack of padding. (I should have lots at my size but being a lard butt doesn't help; it actually makes it worse.)


----------



## landlocked

Like dena said. Try a pad under your butt. It works wonders.


----------



## jmadre

My butt used to fall asleep after 3 hours in my Ride 135. I use a Skwoosh Classic Kayak Seat Pad Cushion and now can spend 6+ hours before it happens. I've found that I have to place the cushion farther rearward (no pun intended) than what looks correct in order to get the full comfort.

I also upgraded my seatback to the model introduced in 2010. It's much more comfortable than the one that came on my '08 Ride.


----------



## JAM

In my old 2002 Tarpon the Seating was Poor at best, but my 2010 Tarpon has the Phase 3 seating, the back that Jeff talks about but the important part of the phase 3 seating is the ability to elevate your theighs. The more of a Bend that you have in your legs, the less likely you are to get numb butt. I spend up to 10 hours in the boat and I can hop out back at the docks and not walk like a cripple.. It would be a good Idea if Wilderness offered a modified phase 3 seat for other yaks, but as of now it does not.. 

JAM


----------



## kuljc

i cross my legs indian style, usually works. or as stated before, hang my legs off the side.


----------



## notso

Another thing that can have a serious impact on how long you can sit in a yak is stretching your hamstrings. This has a serious effect if you have trouble with back pain after a paddle.


----------



## wannabeangler

Keep your knees bent! I have had this happen to me when my legs were stretched out.


----------



## wannabeangler

wannabeangler said:


> Keep your knees bent! I have had this happen to me when my legs were stretched out.


Also....as stated before by kuljc....sitting cross leg indian style works too! Just bend your knees and move your feet around. Like in the military at boot camp.......everyone standing to attention.....and one or two guys just drop.........not from bending knees........just a helpful hint that will definitely help you out!


----------



## alamino

roostertail said:


> Today I took my Ocean Kayak Classic Scuppers that I recently aquired on a little 1.5 mile paddle. On my way back my left foot went to sleep and I couldnt wake it up Ha Ha! When I finally got back to the launch I tried to stand up and Almost fell down! It is a sit on top kayak so my feet were level with my butt. Is the kayak too small for me or what? Im 6' 2" 195 pounds. Does this happen to anyone else? If so how do you remedy it?


I used a can of spray foam and filled the cockpit. When it dried I sculpted it to fit my rear. Then I put my padded seat on top of it. I don't know if it's the added elevation or the sculpting, but it helped my problem.


----------



## dena

That's a hell of a good idea.

A custom seat, if you will.

Better not gain, or lose too much weight, though.


----------



## Andrew3

Yeah this is rite actially you have to streight you feets in the kayak whine kayaking and sit in the kayak as you are sitting on your bed by lay down you feets so this si common amd must that your feets fall asleep while you are riding on kayak if you do not sit in the kayak like this then you may face dangerous in the biggest ocean waves...


----------

